# Bang-for the-Buck HTS or HTIB Recommendation



## jikim78 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hello!
I'm a newbie to HTS, and I would like some advice from you guys.
I know I saw a stickied HTIB recommendation for $500 at the top, but it included blu-ray player which I didn't need, so I would like some other recommendations.
Here's a list of information that might help you guys figure out what system that is most suitable for me.

Setting : 790 square feet 1 br apartment - walls and floors are not very sound-proof.
Location : 13'0" x 15'6" living room area
Devices : Samsung UN55ES6500 - Smart, 3-D, 55" LED
Sony PS3
Cisco Explorer 8640HDC HD DVR cable box
Current Settings : PS3 and cable box are connected via HDMI cables to the TV (2 in total)
TV and PS3 are connected via ethernet cables to the router (2 in total)
Usage : 1. Watching movies 2. Playing games
Issues atm : when watching a movie, I can hardly hear dialogues unless I max out the volume.
My criteria : clear, crisp sound of dialogues when watching movies without having to turn up volume.
I live in an apartment so I don't need a heavy duty subwoofer to disturb my neighbor.
I like my design to be simple, neat, and wireless. 
I can go with 2 front speakers and subwoofer like Bose Cinemate Series II.
I can go with 5 speakers system, only if the 2 rear speakers are wireless.
I don't need a system with Blu-ray because my PS3 does the job.
I suppose I need 2 or more HDMI ports to connect all my systems.
As for the designs, if I had to choose, I like them sleek, black, and small.
I would like "Bang-for-the-Buck" system with the price being lower the better.
I would set my budget to be around $500.

I just moved into this apartment, but this is really my first time buying HTS or HTIB, so I would appreciate it if you guys can giveme guidance to getting a great system.
Thanks, and I hope to hear from you guys soon.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Most HTIB systems use strange connections and very small speakers that simply dont have the sound quality worth the money however its been well known that the Onkyo HTIB systems do quite well.
This Onkyo 8409 system is excellent


----------



## jikim78 (Mar 17, 2013)

I obviously didn't do much research before posting here. This is a forum for "Enthusiasts," and HTIB and brands like Bose don't go well here. hehe. I do like the Onkyo system you recommended. However, is it possible to go wireless rear speakers with them? Like is there a wireless receiver you can purchse to add to the system?


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

jikim78 said:


> I obviously didn't do much research before posting here. This is a forum for "Enthusiasts," and HTIB and brands like Bose don't go well here. hehe.


Quite a few people here have HTIB and Bose it's what you can afford and if your happy with it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

jikim78 said:


> is it possible to go wireless rear speakers with them? Like is there a wireless receiver you can purchse to add to the system?


Not for what your budget is, any wireless speakers would require a receiver with pre outs and that means you need to step up your budget a fair bit.


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

I think another popular choice for HTIB, actually it's a 5.1 speaker package, is the Energy Take Classic 5.1.
http://www.amazon.com/Energy-Classi...49705&sr=1-1&keywords=energy+take+classic+5.1
http://www.energy-speakers.com/home-theater-systems/?sku=TK-CLASSI-5-1
I think it's usually $400(?) at Amazon but I see it for $300 now. The surr/rear are not wireless though. Maybe you could use it as 3.1?

You could pair it with one of the refurbished Onkyo receiver's from accessories4less.com. Not sure which model, maybe the 515? or 609?. Someone else would have better suggestions...


----------



## jikim78 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's input.
I think I have found the solution for my needs.
I wanted either 2.1 or 5.1 HTIB with great sounds for the money.
If I were to go with 2.1, Bose would be ideal, but the cost and the lack of ports on it were discouraging.
I looked into 5.1 HTIB with wireless rear speakers, such as Sony, Samsung, and LG, but they all had a receiver with a blu-ray player which I didn't need. On top of that, the quality of the system wasn't up to par with what I can get with the same budget.
So I looked into HTIB that tonyvdb suggested. It looked real attractive except, it was 7.1, and it didn't have wireless rear speakers.
To satisfy my criteria, I researched and found this :

http://www.amazon.com/Rocketfish-Universal-Wireless-Speaker-RF-WHTIB/dp/B000VEP3XO

This will make the Onkyo HTIB wireless with the rear speakers.
I also went down a notch and went 5.1 :

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...twork-Home-Theater-Package-w/ipod-dock/1.html

I think this would be real bang for the buck deal.
I'm still deciding which Onkyo system I should get though.
If you guys think otherwise, feel free to give me your thoughts.
Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You missed my comment above that you need a receiver with re outs in order to use the wireless system you linked to. The lowest receiver that has pre outs cost almost your entire budget so you would need to raise your budget if your looking to go wireless.


----------



## jikim78 (Mar 17, 2013)

That's a real bummer...
Can you at least guide me to the cheapest onkyo system with these so called "re outs?"
I want to see if I can work with the numbers, or else, I might just have to settle with the Sony or Samsung HTIB with wireless rear speakers.
Thanks Tony!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Unfortunately as far as i can tell no one makes a HTIB system that uses a receiver with pre outs. You would need to go with an Onkyo 709 and the above mentioned Energy take classic 51. speaker system.
As far as the sony or Samsung HTIB systems you will be disappointed with them as they simply are to small a system to fill a space like a livingroom. They are really designed for a bedroom or space that size.


----------

